# Getting Around Chiang Mai



## shinboon

Getting Around Chiang Mai

Sam-Lor (Pedaled Tricycle)

Sam-Lor is suitable for short distances. Taking Sam-Lor costs 20 Baths – 30 Baths per person for a short ride. The fare may go as high as 40Baths – 50 Baths for longer trips.

Tuk-Tuk (A motorized Sam-Lor)

Wan to go faster than Sam-Lor? Try traveling in Chiangmai by taking Tuk-Tuk. Prices are not standard so you need a good negotiation skill.

Song-Taew (Red Pick-Up Cab)

Song-Taew is the most common transportation method in Chiangmai. They are covered pick up trucks where passengers sit on back benches (look for the red one). It is recommended to ask the driver where it is going before boarding. It costs 15 Bahts per person if there are other passengers. If not, tell the driver where you are heading to and let prove how good your negotiation is. 

I hope this is useful.


----------



## petengade

Sorry it seems I cannot post, mapjack, guess you will have to google ''mapjack''


----------



## Guest

shinboon, the red songtaews are 20 baht standard, or at least they were up until December?

Extra tip - beware drunken tuk-tuk drivers! 3 wheels doesn't contribute greatly to safety. You won't find cheaper than 40 baht for a short trip within town these days, rising to 80-100 baht for a ride from the centre to the Super Highway, airport area and commercial centres... and vice versa.

To avoid negotiation if you are there for any time, find yourself a regular driver...


----------



## tumbleweeds

If you're brave, rent a motorbike - they are inexpensive and you can rent them long-term, too. I always found that tuk-tuk drivers and songtaews were out to lighten my wallet as much as possible and the constant bargaining got old after awhile. Chiang Mai is a small enough city that it isn't difficult to find your way around, and a motorbike is a good way to do this - just be sure to wear a helmet!


----------



## Guest

Right - and apart from the helmet, don't forget the Kevlar body armour, to check the validity of your life insurance for your nearest and dearest, and to write your will


----------



## Guest

Thought I'd revive this thread, because of recent comments ...



Hephesus said:


> I heard that Tuk Tuks had become expensive,. When there 25 years ago the 4 of us would take one each and pay the drivers to race (ha ) to our next tourist spot, the winner was paid double.





frogblogger said:


> In Chiang Mai, 40 or 50 baht across the centre of town (anything up to ten minute trip say), 80 to 100 baht to the outskirts/ringroad area (15 minutes +). How does that compare in real terms?





KhwaamLap said:


> Though in the Night Bazaar they will try for 100 just to get to the moat (all of about 3 mins). Farang in Night Bazaar = tourist = more money than sence and think its a good deal compared to home taxi prices etc etc etc.


Or you can always take a samlor ... if you are in no hurry....


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Right - and apart from the helmet, don't forget the Kevlar body armour, to check the validity of your life insurance for your nearest and dearest, and to write your will



Tumbleweeds, nice to see you back on the boards. As for renting a motorcycle, might I also suggest being an autological blood doner so you always have a fresh supply of your own blood - just in case you find yourself in need! 

"There are old motorcycle riders and there are bold motorcycle riders but there are no old, bold motorbike riders."


----------



## King Silk

'There are old motorcycle riders and there are bold motorcycle riders but there are no old, bold motorbike riders." *Wrong again S2!*

I am one.......so there!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> 'There are old motorcycle riders and there are bold motorcycle riders but there are no old, bold motorbike riders." *Wrong again S2!*
> 
> I am one.......so there!




King Silk,

I'm glad you count yourself as one of the few. If you were here in the USA you probably couldn't make that claim! Here we usually refer to them as "motor donors" due to the frequency of accidents. Keep the shiny side up!


----------



## Guest

A very rare sight in Chiang Mai, although these can be seen frequently in the east of the country, and in the likes of Cambodia ... the _"Sky Lab"_










I'm not sure if anyone knows why this more spacious version of the tuk-tuk is so named ... any ideas anyone?

This gleaming machine is operated on the streets of Chiang Mai by a long-term (female) American resident. (Whatever you do, don't beat her at pool...)










Yes - it's a wig ...


----------



## tumbleweeds

Those things are getting quite fancy these days! Good pics, frogblogger!


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> A very rare sight in Chiang Mai, although these can be seen frequently in the east of the country, and in the likes of Cambodia ... the _"Sky Lab"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone knows why this more spacious version of the tuk-tuk is so named ... any ideas anyone?
> 
> This gleaming machine is operated on the streets of Chiang Mai by a long-term (female) American resident. (Whatever you do, don't beat her at pool...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - it's a wig ...



Who ever owns it MUST have spent a lot of time in the Philippines. It looks very much like a jeepney with three wheels! 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

Ah, jeepnies in Manilla now that brings back memories - before they destroyed it by banning the light shows and loud music - it was like a cross between a taxi and a night club.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Ah, jeepnies in Manilla now that brings back memories - before they destroyed it by banning the light shows and loud music - it was like a cross between a taxi and a night club.


KhwaamLap,

The Jeepnies are still very much a part of the scene in the Philippines. Not as many in Manila as there once were but go to Bagiuo or Angelese and there are still plenty. Many cities and towns also have the pickup trucks [Sam Lor?] with benches and a fixed price - climb in, hand your Pesos forward through the window and away you go. Few expats use them but I've had great luck and the people are usually very friendly. Can they pack them in! Many a time I felt like a sardine, but not very keen to be canned. Once in awhile I get a driver who thinks I should pay more since I'm not Filipino but he gets paid what everyone else pays. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> The Jeepnies are still very much a part of the scene in the Philippines. Not as many in Manila as there once were but go to Bagiuo or Angelese and there are still plenty. Many cities and towns also have the pickup trucks [Sam Lor?] with benches and a fixed price - climb in, hand your Pesos forward through the window and away you go. Few expats use them but I've had great luck and the people are usually very friendly. Can they pack them in! Many a time I felt like a sardine, but not very keen to be canned. Once in awhile I get a driver who thinks I should pay more since I'm not Filipino but he gets paid what everyone else pays.
> 
> Serendipity2


Maybe that's where Ryan Air (budget Irish airline) got its latest idea from? They want to charge a surplus fee for European/US bums that take up one and a half seats or more.

(Not that I'm suggesting you fit the bill, S2, of course!)


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Maybe that's where Ryan Air (budget Irish airline) got its latest idea from? They want to charge a surplus fee for European/US bums that take up one and a half seats or more.
> 
> (Not that I'm suggesting you fit the bill, S2, of course!)



frogblogger,

Thankfully I'm closer in size to the average Filipino of Thai - underfed! No need for an extra wide seat.  

Remember what the Brits said during WWII? They said there was only three things wrong with the Yanks. They were over-paid, over-sexed and over here. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

> Thankfully I'm closer in size to the average Filipino of Thai - underfed! No need for an extra wide seat.


You know what they say about an underfed American ... after stewing in the pot, there's plenty to feed a entire African village for a month 



> Remember what the Brits said during WWII? They said there was only three things wrong with the Yanks. They were over-paid, over-sexed and over here.


They certainly kept the ladies well supplied with nylons and other essentials


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> You know what they say about an underfed American ... after stewing in the pot, there's plenty to feed a entire African village for a month
> 
> 
> Those Africans are going to have to wait awhile until I make it to Africa. They should be good and hungry by the time I get there! I'll probably be able to outrun all of them.
> 
> They certainly kept the ladies well supplied with nylons and other essentials


And were well "paid" for having done so. [Now we know why some many British children speak with an American accent!] Did you know that Winston Churchill was American? Well, half anyway. I'd sure take him for that poxy lot we now have. 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> The Jeepnies are still very much a part of the scene in the Philippines. Not as many in Manila as there once were but go to Bagiuo or Angelese and there are still plenty. Many cities and towns also have the pickup trucks [Sam Lor?] with benches and a fixed price - climb in, hand your Pesos forward through the window and away you go. Few expats use them but I've had great luck and the people are usually very friendly. Can they pack them in! Many a time I felt like a sardine, but not very keen to be canned. Once in awhile I get a driver who thinks I should pay more since I'm not Filipino but he gets paid what everyone else pays.
> 
> Serendipity2


Yeah, but they are a pale image of their former selves. They used to play loud music and have flashing lights on them. It was like a mobile disco. They banned it in the 90's so they could not play the music or have the flashing lights - made Manilla a much quieter place!


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Yeah, but they are a pale image of their former selves. They used to play loud music and have flashing lights on them. It was like a mobile disco. They banned it in the 90's so they could not play the music or have the flashing lights - made Manilla a much quieter place!



KhwaamLap,

Those Jeepneys still around are generally bigger than their predecessors and still have the wild paint jobs but you're right - they're much quieter. Now the blaring music or political announcements come from pickup trucks with BOOM boxes installed and are they loud!


----------

